
Ask HN: Size of HN Hug of Death - 22dingdongdung
Does anybody have experience with an exclusive HN hug? Are there any public statistics about size (correlated with comments and votes on the story)?
======
smacktoward
I've had sites of mine pop up on HN occasionally in the past, some getting
hundreds of upvotes and generating threads with hundreds of comments.

In my experience, the "HN Hug of Death" is vastly overrated. It generally
means around 10,000 extra hits over the course of a day. That's not _nothing_
, of course, but it's also not an overwhelming tidal wave of traffic, either.
It's only enough to knock you offline if your site is architected in the most
cheap and/or naïve way possible. If you've done so much as sneeze in the
direction of scalability, you'll be fine.

------
gus_massa
Something like 50 + 100 * upvotes, (ignoring the first point).

